# Best place to buy jigs???



## sharkduck (Mar 31, 2009)

Where is the best deal when stocking up on jigs?


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

check out eastern tackle, he's a sponsor here. quality stuff at a good price. I think he's running a 25% off special right now.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Eastern tackle! Best Jigs and the best prices!


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

H4L jigs beats everyone price


----------

